# FULL STACK OR SHORT COIL SPRINGS



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

I GOT A SHORT STACK OF COILS ON THE FRONT AND THE REAR OF MY CAR, I'M THINKING BOUT PUTTING A FULL STACK ON THE FRONT AND REAR. WILL THIS MAKE THE REAR CYLINDER PUSH FARTHER UP INTO THE REAR DECK OR WILL IT IT GIVE ME MORE ROOM IN THE TRUNK FROM THE CYLINDER TO THE DECK. ANYBODY ANYBODY.LOL


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

if you put in a longer coil to the rear cylinder, with coil over. it will make less cylinder in the trunk


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

SO BASICALLY IF I DO SO I WONT BE HITTING THE DECK NO MORE. SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

so youre sick of lowriding? ;0)


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_street_scraper_@Jun 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17899416
> *so youre sick of lowriding? ;0)
> *


laying lower than stock is so 1990's


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 27 2010, 02:18 PM~17899439
> *laying lower than stock is so 1990's
> *


so your a "stock height rider" not a "lowrider"
stock height is just for the riders that cant get down!!


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

naw ima low rider, trying to figure out how to keep my cylinders from hitting the top of my deck.
but i think i found a solution. i got 16 inch cylinders in the rear ima just have to do some cutting.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17903544
> *naw ima  low rider, trying to figure out how to keep my cylinders from hitting the top of my deck.
> but i think i found a solution. i got 16 inch cylinders in the rear ima just have to do some cutting.
> *


SHORTER CYLINDERS?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Jun 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17902447
> *so your a "stock height rider" not a "lowrider"
> stock height is just for the riders that cant get down!!
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

shorter cylinders wouldnt give me the lift im looking for.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 12:29 PM~17907351
> *  shorter cylinders wouldnt give me the lift im looking for.
> *


I AM ASSUMING YOU HAVE A GBODY, I BELIEVE A 16 WONT EXTEND FULLY ANYWAYS WITH OUT MODS TO THE SUSPENSION, ARE YOU SURE YOU ARE GETTING FULL EXTENSION?


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

naw i doubt i am getting full extension. but i love my 16's. :biggrin: 
it would suck to lose them. even though im just cruisin and 3 wheeling. it still would suck to lose them. awwwwww what to do. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 05:13 PM~17909880
> *naw i doubt i am getting full extension. but i love my 16's.  :biggrin:
> it would suck to lose them. even though im just cruisin and 3 wheeling. it still would suck to lose them. awwwwww what to do. lol
> *


get 12's chances are you wont notice a difference...  except you wont be able to tell the ladies yo have 16 inches.... :0


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17910268
> *get 12's chances are you wont notice a difference...  except you wont be able to tell the ladies yo have 16 inches.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Jun 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17902447
> *so your a "stock height rider" not a "lowrider"
> stock height is just for the riders that cant get down!!
> *


nah I'm stuck in the 90s and proud of it.  

some people think they are stock height,but if they put stock wheels on,they'd be donked :uh: 




2 stage cylinders is the obvious solution


----------



## azteclords830 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 27 2010, 05:30 AM~17897307
> *I GOT A SHORT STACK OF COILS ON THE FRONT AND THE REAR OF MY CAR, I'M THINKING BOUT PUTTING A FULL STACK ON THE FRONT AND REAR. WILL THIS MAKE THE REAR CYLINDER PUSH FARTHER UP INTO THE REAR DECK OR WILL IT IT GIVE ME MORE ROOM IN THE TRUNK FROM THE CYLINDER TO THE DECK. ANYBODY ANYBODY.LOL
> *



i got an 82 regal 8's n front 12's n back it rides pretty good n still keeps u low but if u wanna be a hard ass about ur 16's try telescopicts keeps u low n helps u get ur high but u might need to mod ur driveshaft n trailing arms


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17909880
> *naw i doubt i am getting full extension. but i love my 16's.  :biggrin:
> it would suck to lose them. even though im just cruisin and 3 wheeling. it still would suck to lose them. awwwwww what to do. lol
> *



my car regal sits stock height up front and rear...i have 16s in the rear as well and i run about 2 turns cut off a 2 ton coil in the rear and have 1 1/2 turns off a 4.5 ton up front


----------



## Gbodysled (Nov 30, 2015)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> my car regal sits stock height up front and rear...i have 16s in the rear as well and i run about 2 turns cut off a 2 ton coil in the rear and have 1 1/2 turns off a 4.5 ton up front


Got a pic of car all the way down?


----------



## Gbodysled (Nov 30, 2015)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> my car regal sits stock height up front and rear...i have 16s in the rear as well and i run about 2 turns cut off a 2 ton coil in the rear and have 1 1/2 turns off a 4.5 ton up front


I would also like to see pics? Do you run a coil over or a coil under set up? I just stacked donuts on my coil under set up to get the inch i needed


----------

